# 1968 400 H.O. Rear Main Seal Issues



## sheckman (May 31, 2016)

Iv'e had rear main seal issues multiple times with my 68 GTO, anybody have opinions or knowledge with the one piece rear main seal by BOP Engineering?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

sheckman said:


> Iv'e had rear main seal issues multiple times with my 68 GTO, anybody have opinions or knowledge with the one piece rear main seal by BOP Engineering?


Not with the one piece but the 2 piece, 6 years later about 11-12K miles dry. Can't say that for the cork oil pan 3 piece gasket that began leaking like a sieve at the 2 traditional bad spots last year.

Replaced with the new one piece neoprene gasket from Ames no drips. IMO when putting back together you may want to consider the one piece oil pan gasket. 

Hopefully someone will be able to answer your question on the 1 piece seal.


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

I put the 2 piece seal from BOP in last fall along with the one piece oil pan gasket. It's real nice not having oil in the garage floor. its as dry as a bone. (69-400).


----------



## thor7726 (Sep 2, 2012)

I put the BOP one piece rear main seal on my 455. You actually have to cut it in half to get it on but I guess its still one piece. Than you may have to trim a little to get it to be the correct OD. I also put the single piece oil pan gasket and I don't have any issues as of yet. Only have ran the car for a few hundred miles.


----------

